# Hardcano 13 issue.



## drade (Feb 4, 2006)

As everyone knows hardcano 13 is a fan controller-temp controller, but it also has the card reader in it, and i dont know how to enable that feature. I have the abit ic7-g motherboard it says usb and usb 2, then the 2 1394 thingys. Now on the manual it says go to your guidbook so i did, i did it the right way but for some reason its not workin, it picked up the device erlier today, then when i restarted it didnt say found new hardware. What am i doing rong, and doesn anyone know how to change the time?


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 5, 2006)

You may have not lined the wires up correctly on the Hardcano or the motherboard. USB1/2 are picky things to wire.


----------



## drade (Feb 5, 2006)

I solved that issue, they disconnected in the unit, but theres another problem, Im only using 3 fans, and it requires 4, so if you have less then four a red blinking light blinks and a alarm sound comes on, i disabled the sound, but i cant disable that frecen blinking like to normally just be a solid one, it is annyoing me a ton, does anyone know how to solve this issue? Thanks.


-Jay.


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't think there is a way, I used to have one and it doesn't do anything unless you connect all 4. I could be wrong though, I never researched it that much because I had 6 fans that I had to hook into it.


----------



## drade (Feb 5, 2006)

It also blinks fan 2 over and over and over, because like I said I only have 3 fans, and one of wires are perfectly settled, does anyone know how to confiugre it so it can hold only like 3 fans?


----------



## intel igent (Feb 9, 2006)

there should be jumpers that came withe pkg......


----------



## Fleabus (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a HardCano13 but haven't installed it yet.
Waiting on other parts for a system build.
Something strange about the numbers of fans.

None of these reviews make any mention of such an issue and 
not every reviewer installed four fans.

http://www.gruntville.com/reviews/controllers/thermaltake_hardcano_13/
http://www.fastlanehw.com/reviews.php?i=148
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=124&num=1
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/other_misc/Tt_Hardcano_13/
http://www.a1-electronics.net/PcHardware/Various/2004/Thermtake_HardCano13_Dec.shtml
http://www.bytesector.com/data/bs-article.asp?ID=389
http://www.xtremecomputing.co.uk/review.php?id=97
http://www.hardwaremods.com/reviews/fan_controllers/thermaltake/hardcano13.html
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=794
http://www.dreamwarecomputers.com/reviews/thermaltake_hardcano13/
http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/hard13/


----------



## flawlesscomputers (Jul 15, 2006)

I just had the same problem with lights flashing and annoying beeps when all fans aren't plugged in. I fixed it by removing all fan wires connecting to back of Hardcano 13, sliding out unit, removing all batteries, putting unit back in, ONLY PLUGGING IN THE 2 FANS I WANT HOOKED UP, and then turning system on.

That fixed that problem.

BUT, I am still having a problem getting media card reader recognized. I have plugged it into USB 1 and USB 2. And no it is not plugged in incorrectly.

Any suggestions?


----------



## drade (Jul 15, 2006)

Comes with a driver cd.


----------



## flawlesscomputers (Jul 15, 2006)

The driver cd is not neccessarely needed for XP. The "XP" drivers are on there for dumb people, but not needed. However, I still tried installing them and it doesnt detect it plugged in.


----------



## drade (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it plugged right on your mobo?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 15, 2006)

I doubt that there's a fix, but you could try wiring as many fans as you can to it. VGA, NB, CPU, and one case fan and you've got all the ports filled . Just make sure to disable all motherboard alarms...lol.


----------

